# Food Safety News - 07/07/2022 More patients identified in outbreak of Salmonella infections; other outbreaks still under investigation by the FDA



## daveomak.fs (Jul 7, 2022)

More patients identified in outbreak of Salmonella infections; other outbreaks still under investigation by the FDA​By Coral Beach on Jul 07, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is continuing to investigate several outbreaks, including a Salmonella Braenderup outbreak which has seen a jump of 17 patients in the past week. Officials have not yet been able to find the food source that is causing the infections, according to an update from the Food and Drug Administration. A week ago the patient... Continue Reading

Foodborne illness figures rise in Sweden in 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 07, 2022 12:04 am
The number of foodborne infections climbed in Sweden in 2021 compared to the year before but most are still below pre-Coronavirus pandemic levels. The report by the National Veterinary Institute (SVA), Folkhälsomyndigheten (the Public Health Agency of Sweden), Livsmedelsverket (the Swedish Food Agency) and Jordbruksverket (Swedish Board of Agriculture) showed a rise for Campylobacter, Salmonella, Listeria,... Continue Reading

FDA completes Food forAnimals Guidance as required by FSMA​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 12:03 am
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Wednesday finalized Guidance for Industry (GFI) #245: Hazard Analysis and Risk-Based Preventive Controls for Food for Animals to help animal food facilities subject to the FDA Food Safety Modernization Act (FSMA) Hazard Analysis and Risk-Based Preventive Controls for animal food requirements develop a food safety plan to prevent or significantly minimize hazards... Continue Reading

UK survey shows Salmonella decline in frozen breaded chicken​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 12:02 am
A study has pointed to a reduction in Salmonella contamination rates of frozen breaded chicken sold in the United Kingdom. Frozen, breaded, ready-to-cook chicken products have a browned, cooked external appearance, which may be perceived as ready-to-eat, leading to mishandling or undercooking by consumers. Concerns about these products led the Food Standards Agency (FSA) and... Continue Reading

IAFP seeking donations for silent auction​By News Desk on Jul 07, 2022 12:01 am
This year’s International Association for Food Protection (IAFP) 2022 Annual Meeting will feature a silent auction to support the IAFP Foundation.  The IAFP 2022 Annual Meeting is set for July 31-Aug. 3 in Pittsburgh, PA.  IAFP is asking for donations of auction items. Some of the items that were donated in the past include: Handmade... Continue Reading

Revive Superfoods no longer has Tara as a listed ingredient – what happened in the last 24 hours?​By Bill Marler on Jul 06, 2022 02:33 pm
– OPINION – Yesterday I posted “Are Revive Superfood Smoothies linked to acute Liver Failure too?” with the below picture of the ingredients – which included Tara Protein. Today, however, the Tara Protein is gone – what’s up? Pea Protein? I suggest folks to follow this Reddit thread –  it certainly seems that the numbers of ill coming... Continue Reading


----------

